# Loose stools and having accidents in the crate.



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a 1.5 year old foster GSD that has been having some bouts with soft stools, mucusy and sometimes even real bad diarrhea. He is in and out of his crate during the day,(lately more so because I can't keep up with his bowl movements) but sometimes he whines like he has to go out, even when I just had him out an hour before. Then 5 minutes later he will have an accident in his crate. I used to think it was the treats I was giving him and/or too many, but I stopped them and he just gets his food twice a day. I am giving him 2 1/4 cups 2x daily. I have been trying to up his weight, even thought the vet says he looks fine, you can feel his ribs and spine. 
I was thinking maybe its too much food, I don't know? Please help.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Maybe it isnt the amount of food, but the food itself?
Is it a new food or a food he has been on for awhile?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BandCsMomHe is in and out of his crate during the day,(lately more so because I can't keep up with his bowl movements) but sometimes he whines like he has to go out, even when I just had him out an hour before. Then 5 minutes later he will have an accident in his crate.


Take it from someone that KNOWS, you CANNOT "schedule" diarreah(sp)! It doesn't matter if he "went" 10 minutes before, if he "tells" you he needs to go out, I would LISTEN to him. Tha is unless you ENJOY cleaning up a poopy crate.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:having some bouts with soft stools, mucusy and sometimes even real bad diarrhea.


Get a new vet. This is NOT normal and our dogs can die from diahhrea related things. As others mentioned, this isn't about 'housebreaking' and not your dogs fault. He really can't hold it and, truthfully, probably IS trying to do the best he can.

When my dog's have diahhrea, it's ZERO food for 24 hours, and just water with maybe a couple of PeptoBismal pills. Then I only start up with a teeny meal of boiled chicken and white rice. Maybe 4 times a day if she can tolerate it. And I only go to real dog food after a day or so if the diahhrea is clearing up.

When I do NOT follow the above, my dogs end up with colitis which leads to vet visits, antibiotics, and prescription shots/meds to stablize my dog's system so it can rest. Finding the cause may be necessary. For my dogs it's anything from stress to eating crap that can set them off.

http://www.vet4petz.com/articles/diarrhea.htm

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_colitis.html

http://www.thepetcenter.com/gen/colitis.html


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

BandC'sMom
What exactly are you feeding your new foster dog? It could be what you are feeding him. It could be to rich for him or could be one or more of the grains in the food, depending on the brand and formula. I think it is to much food. 5 cups of food a day is a HUGE amount. Cut his food amount in half to 2 cups a day or 1 cup each meal for a week then add 1/2 cup the next week if his stools are firm. 

I would also add PROZYME to aide digestion. This will make a huge difference. http://www.prozymeproducts.com

Dont worry about his weight till you get his stools back to normal condition for a few weeks. The moment you add more food and his stools get soft again then you fed to much, back it down and you will find the right amont over time.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm quite sure that many here would disagree with me but I've had Thor for 3 and 1/2 years now and have dealt with loose stools/diarrhea from day one. Thor demonstrates his stress, his angst if you will, with a bout of the most vile diarrhea...pools of it, even when he was in his crate. Some GSD's tend to have 'touchy' tummies. Thor spent his entire puppy life until age 11 months tied to a tree, with no socialization, no training, bad food, basically a stressful life for a puppy.

I discovered that there were several things that worked well in solving the problem.

#1 He gets only boiled rice, sometimes for two days, which seems to tighten his bowls. Then I add some dry food to the rice with some warm water. No meat of any kind until he's over it.

#2 If it still doesn't clear up, (which is rare anymore) he gets one tablet of metronidazole. I have a permanent supply, thanks to the vet, who has checked Thor thoroughly and has found no physical reason for his problem...I'd advise you to see your vet and verify that your foster has no underlying physical reason for this. The combination of rice and the tablet has never failed me.

#3 I try and determine what is causing his stress. New people in the house? Relationships with other dogs in the pack? Major thunder storms? It could be almost anything that is not normal in his routine. Using the first two tips, and searching for and correcting (if possible) what might be upsetting him usually sets him right. Other than the early days when he first came to me, his diarrhea seldom lasts more than a day, two at the most. 

I do hope you find what works for you and your dog. I'm sure you'll get plenty of tips here. Find out which one works for your foster. There is nothing more appalling than waking first thing in the morning to a lake of diarrhea that needs cleaning and a dog who looks so ashamed of his behavior. I've NEVER (very important) scolded Thor as I know he can't help it, but HE knows he shouldn't be doing his business in the house. I reassure him he's still my good boy and we just clean up the mess with no fuss....after we've taken him out, of course. *grins*

Good luck!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

First you need to take you dog to the Vet. Take a stool sameple, also have the Angient test done for Giardia, you may also want to test for EPI.

I don't not believe in give Prozyme to a dog that may not need it, rule out parasites, test for EPI, then talk with your Vet before giving digestive enzymes.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, Just to add to this conversation...as I talk to BandC'smom every day about this boy. She has had him since Aug. and he has always been on Canidae. He has not always had diarrehea. He does get bouts ..and it's more a soft stool than a full blown diarrhea. We have discussed stress...which could be possible...we have discussed maybe he's getting too much food. She does do the chicken/rice/pumpkin when he gets soft stool. We will get another stool s test done...I really don't suspect Giardia though. (been there...just doesn't seem the same...as I said it's not full blown diarrhea) I do have a question...can you mucous be a sign of something. I was looking up all sorts of things GSD's are prone to....IBD, EPI,...etc. Would anyone be thinking in those terms? He is very thin...but not extremely..but for the amount of food he eats....he has had some mucous in his stool...that being said...I do think he is a stressy kind of dog...so this could just all be stress related.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

although I hate to speak totally for you BandC'smom...you live with him..he has had some bouts of full blown diarrhea too...right? maybe you can elaborate? 

I have to say...this situation has really escalated lately...this was not always an issue...that's why I say...not the food.....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

When Dante had Giardia his poops were across the board for months and months and months, and yes sometimes included mucous.

I would get a Giardia Antigen run to at least rule that out


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, I have been feeding him this same food as long as I have had him. That would be the Canidae. I used to give him about 1 cup 2 x daily. I would say about 1-2 months ago he started loosing the weight. I think he is staying the same now. I am giving him 2 and 1/4 cups and he seems to bee maintaining that. I don't know what could be different that is causing him stress. He has had bouts of full blown diarrhea and mucousy stools. I guess we will have to do some more stool sample testing. 
He also has times when he just pees in the crate. Like this morning, I was standing right there and he turned around and decided to just pee. I hope that is not a health issue as well, maybe just some training issue.


----------

